# Help me make up my mind, I want a full size steel 9mm, want to stay under $700.



## Sweet (Jul 8, 2012)

I would appreciate any good info on which pistol you think is best. I am looking for a full size steel framed 9mm. I've kind of made up my mind on 9mm account of easy to find cheap ammo, and I have 2 other 9mm. I also have a Taurus .45 PT1911 but it's too exspensive to shot, but fun. I've been reading up on 9mm 1911's, Beretta FS92, Taurus PT92, CZ75BD........Blued or Stainless steel? I like the looks of the SS is there any down side to it? Wanting to stay under $700. I like common things not rare items, something tried and trued easy to maintain, easy parts. Please help.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I am partial to the CZ-75 SP-01. There are comparable quality all-steel, full-sized 9mms out there but not many.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Lots of good choices. In no particular order, Beretta 92FS and Taurus 92AF(frames are aluminum), Kahr T9 (Buds has it for $740), Springfield Armory 1911 A1 in 9mm, Taurus PT1911, Armalite AR-24.... and there are more.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The CZ-75B is my pick for a full size, all steel pistol. It will most likely shoot 2" groups at 25 yards, right out of the box, with cheap ammo. The trigger is not bad for a DA/SA and gets better with wear. There is a .22 conversion kit for it that it can be switched to in about 30 seconds, making it a nice .22 plinker that functions just fine on bulk pack ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As the Beretta 92 is obviously my favorite (see photo below) - it is aluminum, and not steel...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a look at Summit Gun Brokers, they have a selection of Sig CPO pistols, the P226 is metal....JJ


----------



## bkirkulous (Jul 10, 2012)

What about the Glock or the S&W M&P? Both are very reliable and great shooters.. What do you guys think?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Glock and M&P are both fine pistols but they don't fit what the OP was looking for.....JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

92fs, or m9 are very good ones.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

If you want quality, reliability and accuracy for under $700, then you need to check out the STI Spartan III, IV or V in 9MM.

The MSRP IS $705, but usually sells for about $635.

1911 Pistols « STI INTERNATIONAL


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you're looking for something tried and true, easy to maintain, easy parts.....go with the Beretta.....as far as stainless, if you shoot, it's going to get bunged up, no question, but if it's not a safe queen, that will happen...I have a 96 inox, which I shoot, and it has a few dings, just naturally going to happen...have a 96 with inox slide, that's a safe queen at the moment. My 84fs shoots like a dream. All of them are easy to break down. Actually, if my 96 felt exactly like my 84, it would be the perfect firearm for me. Some people think that the grips on the 92 series are a bit wide. Feel em before you buy em.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Beretta.


----------



## walts (Jul 14, 2012)

92fs/M9 and the CZ 75b/SP-01 should fit your criteria with the Beretta maybe having more accessible parts.


----------



## Sweet (Jul 8, 2012)

*CZ75B & SP-01 9mm*

Thanks guys, I went with the CZ75B in nickel $491 and liked it so much I got a SP-01 too $567. Bought both off kygunco.com cheapest prices I found. 9mm.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Be sure to check out the STI Spartan 9MM. You'll get a great gun and the customer service from STI is the best in the industry.


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cz75


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet said:


> Thanks guys, I went with the CZ75B in nickel $491 and liked it so much I got a SP-01 too $567. Bought both off kygunco.com cheapest prices I found. 9mm.


Congrats on your purchases!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase. I'm not all that familiar with the CZ, but it sounds as if you're happy with it.

Good thing you didn't buy a Taurus.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

beretta 92fs or
sig 226 or
1911 in 9mm - but those are probably over $700


----------

